# 20 gal tank/silicone question



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i just purchased a 20 gal tank in good shape the person used it as a sump set up , i peeled and scraped the silicone away , washed the tank with viniger and it looks great i noticed that the silicone where he had the sump separated kind of is leaving like a water prrof mark is there a safe way to remove all the silicone , and what silicone should i use to reseal the silicone that has peeled up a little when i peeled away the silicone that was used for the particions 
let me know thanks 
tom


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

i am assuming you removed baffles that were siliconed into the tank? There still may be a residual of silicon (water mark). I would use a razor blade to remove any residuals. If you need to remove some silicon from supporting areas remove more than what is just loose. and use an aquarium grade silicon. typically you can buy it from Big Als or i bought from NAFB (north american fish breeders on kingston rd). and run it over the good area of silicon and the area that you are repairing. However, most would say remove all the silicon and re-cock it, but that is a lot of work.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

yes i am removing the baffles and have removed all the silicone , but what i see is some silicone that seems to be water proof where the baffles were is there any chemical u would recomend to get rid of the residue from the silicone
thanks again 
tom


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

just use a razor blade. that will remove everything. otherwise what you are seeing is something else.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Acetone will soften the silicone. Use a 400+ grit wet sandpaper to remove the rest of the residue. 

If you attempt to resilicone over it without cleaning it completely, you'll get a weak seam which could fail on you.


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

just one note tom g if you do use acetone it will not remove the silicon and second acetone is very environmentally unfriendly!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I use a razor and scrape scrape scrape scrape ....then some rubbing alcohol to do some cleaning and then re-silicone.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Do not apply new silicone to old silicone. If you're going to re-silicone a tank, take it all off and apply new beads everywhere. GE Silicone II for windows and doors is safe and cheaper than buying silicone from Big Als. $5.99 for a small tube of it or get the bigger tube if you're handy with a silicone gun. I know what you're talking about the ghost mark left by the old silicone. Just scrape it off and use vinegar and a scouring sponge with the green nylon abrasive side. I used that and it did the trick.

Good Luck.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*silicone*

yes i was planning on just siliconing on top of where the bead was from the partition from the sump .
thanks 
tom


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Rona and Home Hardware have aquarium safe silicone for around $4 for a caulking gun size tube.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*silicone*

hey thanks great info , do u know what brand what do i look for is it labeled as aquarium safe i saw kitchen and bathroom stuff at home depot but nothign for aquariums .can u give me a brand name or part number for the silicone 
thanks 
tom


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

BillD said:


> Rona and Home Hardware have aquarium safe silicone for around $4 for a caulking gun size tube.


do you have a specific make and model. i think most that have no mildew inhibitor are safe?


----------



## FasterShrimpo (Sep 12, 2009)

CICHthis said:


> Do not apply new silicone to old silicone. If you're going to re-silicone a tank, take it all off and apply new beads everywhere. GE Silicone II for windows and doors is safe and cheaper than buying silicone from Big Als. $5.99 for a small tube of it or get the bigger tube if you're handy with a silicone gun. I know what you're talking about the ghost mark left by the old silicone. Just scrape it off and use vinegar and a scouring sponge with the green nylon abrasive side. I used that and it did the trick.
> 
> Good Luck.


#2 has ammonia in it and doesn't stick as well to the glass as GE Silicone 1. Same thing just less chemicals and don't get the mildew one. 
Also the GE silicone that Big Al's is selling is just GE Silicone 1 in a different tube and label, but more expensive.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Rona and Home Hardware house brands say aquarium safe on the tube. If you get GE I, it needs to be for windows and doors, not kitchens and bathrooms.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

GE1 for Window and doors in the blue tube.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Blue = Good

Red = Bad


----------

